# Ladies aus dem Hunsrück oder Eifel



## Liebesmaus (18. Juni 2014)

Hi Mädels,

ich suche MTB-Mädels aus dem Hunsrück oder der Eifel.

Fahre gerne Trailtouren bis ca. 60 km, Höhenmeter sind absolut flexibel gestaltbar und suche Mädels die Lust haben auf gemeinsame Ausfahrten im Hunsrück/Eifel.

Liebe Grüße an alle


----------



## lucie (18. Juni 2014)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,
> 
> ich suche MTB-Mädels aus dem Hunsrück oder der Eifel.
> 
> ...




Ja, sicher sind mit einem Pedelec Höhenmeter absolut flexibel zu gestalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liebesmaus (9. Juli 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Ja, sicher sind mit einem Pedelec Höhenmeter absolut flexibel zu gestalten.



Genau deswegen flexibel, weil genau dieses in Gruppen immer wieder zu Problemen führt. Die/der ist super fit und die anderen normal trainiert. Und schon ist der Frust vorprogrammiert....
Und das gehört für mich der Vergangenheit an. 

Huhu Mädels, gibt es hier keine aus der Eifel oder Hunsrück??? 

Kenne echt tolle Touren im Hunsrück und würde die Trails gerne mit euch erkunden...und mein Bike is echt wie jedes andere.


----------



## Lenka K. (9. Juli 2014)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> ... Und schon ist der Frust vorprogrammiert....



Schon mal an den Frust der Anderen  gedacht? Mich überrascht es wahrlich nicht, dass sich keine meldet ... 

Lenka K.


----------



## murmel04 (10. Juli 2014)

Denke ehr, so viele mit pedelec wird es nicht geben und ob die alle dort wohnen ist auch fraglich.

Und mit normalen Mtb würde es für mich wenig Sinn machen.
Denn da ist der Unterschied ja noch größer...


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

Jetzt seid doch nicht so streng. Man kann das HaiMäuschen doch bestimmt vor der Tour um den Akku erleichtern, oder einfach einen Berg zu viel einbauen 

Im Ernst: ich kenne hier einen, dem ein Pedelec möglich macht, trotz schwerer Knieprobleme mehr oder weniger normal bei Mtb-Touren mit zu fahren. Ohne müsste er das Radeln an den Nagel hängen. Pedelecs sind nichts "teuflisches", sofern sie einen Nutzen erfüllen. Ob Leistungsunterschiede auszugleichen wirklich als Nutzen zählt, darüber könnte man sich jetzt streiten (ich finde nicht) 
Vielleicht kann @Liebesmaus ja versprechen, den Finger vom Anschalter für die Motorunterstützung zu lassen, wenn sie mit unmotorisierten Nicht-Tour-de-France-Teilnehmern fährt. Wenn sie das oft genug macht, kann sie vielleicht irgendwann auch wieder mit einem normalen Fahrrad fahren


----------



## murmel04 (10. Juli 2014)

Scylla , sind doch nicht streng.
Es verwundert nur irgendwie, einerseits wird der leitungsunterschied und der dadurch verständlich entstehende Frust angegeben, aber andererseits sollen da auch Mädels mitfahren mit normalen Bikes , oder verstehe ich dass falsch? 

Irgendwie schwer vorzustellen, dass das auf Dauer funktioniert, wenn doch freut es mich.
Ich suche seit Ewigkeiten hier bei mir Mädels zum regelmäßigen Biken , leider ohne Erfolg, ein Grund mit Sicherheit der leistungsunterschied.
Ich verteufle auch nix, eigentlich müsste ich mir auch eins zulegen bei meiner bergaufschwäche bin eigentlich immer die letzte.


----------



## Whippy (10. Juli 2014)

Aus Prinzip schon nicht!
Entweder ich schaffe ne Tour aus eigener Kraft, oder halt gar nicht.

Gruß aus KO


----------



## Liebesmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Also, is schon faszinierend was hier geschrieben wird. Oh man Mädels ich habe mir doch kein Bike gekauft weil ich nicht selbst strampeln kann.... Ich bin schon wie geschrieben über die Alpen gefahren mit einem Cube Fritzz. An meiner Kraft hängt es mit Sicherheit nicht und meiner Ausdauer auch nicht.
Es macht mir mit meiner HaiMaus noch mehr Spaß als vorher...

Und wer vielleicht immer der letzte ist am Berg sollte vielleicht ein Pedelec ausprobieren..... Es gibt viele die aus diesem Grund mit dem Bikesport aufhören. 

egal wie schnell oder langsam jemand ist, so ist das für mich "Wurscht" und hat echt keine Probleme bis jetzt gegeben. Außerdem kann ich mit meinem Bike auch rein Muskulär fahren.... Also kein Grund mich und mein Bike so schlecht zu reden.

Bei mir und meine Bikefreunden gibt es keine Probleme, und erst Recht kein Frust auf der Tour....

Sogar Elitebiker trainieren mittlerweile mit Pedelecs....nur mal so am Rande.....

Gerne stehe ich für die Pessimistinnen unter euch, zwecks Trailversuch, gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucie (10. Juli 2014)

> Sogar Elitebiker trainieren mittlerweile mit Pedelecs....nur mal so am Rande.....



Nur mal so am Rande: Elitebiker machen auch andere, nette Sachen - Pedelecs sind für sie inzwischen wahrscheinlich nur Epoersatz, da sie erkannt haben, dass dieses nette Hormon wohl doch besser den wirklich Bedürftigen (z.B. chron. Dialysepatienten) vorbehalten sein sollte!!!

Hier will sich sicher auch keine mit Elitebikern vergleichen. 

Ich kenne einige Ladies, die bergauf Meisterinnen im Schieben sind und den Sport noch lange nicht an den Nagel hängen werden, weil sie durch die stetige Verbesserung ihrer Schiebtechnik auch ihre Erfolgserlebnisse haben. 

Und ich kenne hier im Forum einige, die trotz gesundheitlicher Einschränkungen immer noch mit einem "normalen" MTB über die Trails jagen. Vor ihnen ziehe ich den Hut und habe riesigen Respekt!

Solange ich zwei gesunde Beine, die in die Pedale latschen, und zwei gesunde Arme, die sich am Lenker festkrallen können, habe, können mir Pedelecs gestohlen bleiben.
Zum Anderen kann ich mir bei dem Gewicht so ungefähr vorstellen, wie ungelenk sich das Teil in schwierigem, verblocktem Gelände verhält.
Neeee, bäh - ich nich, aber jedem das Seine bzw. jeder das Ihre...
Es lebe die Muskelkraft und der Muskelkater...


----------



## Liebesmaus (10. Juli 2014)

lucie schrieb:


> Zum Anderen kann ich mir bei dem Gewicht so ungefähr vorstellen, wie ungelenk sich das Teil in schwierigem, verblocktem Gelände verhält.



Sorry, das ist totaler Quatsch, das mein Bike schwerfällig ist und leider habt Ihr/Du keine Ahnung. Da ich schwieriges Gelände fahre und kann dieses bestens beurteilen.

Naja, in einiger Zeit sind Pedelecs ganz normal unter den Bikern. Ich wünsche viel Spaß beim schieben, ich fahre lieber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WarriorPrincess (10. Juli 2014)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> Und wer vielleicht immer der letzte ist am Berg sollte vielleicht ein Pedelec ausprobieren..... Es gibt viele die aus diesem Grund mit dem Bikesport aufhören.


Eigentlich wollte ich hier nix kommentieren, aber der Satz bringt mich doch dazu. 
Ich bin immer die letzte am Berg, was mich aber nicht stört, wenn ich mit den richtigen Leuten unterwegs bin, die kein Problem damit haben, oben auf mich zu warten. Schließlich ist das oben ankommen, das durchtreten das Ziel nicht das "wie schnell"
Und ich such mir eher andere Mitfahrer(innen), als dass ich "schummele" (denn so käme ich mir vor, wenn ich das, was ich so auch schaff, mit Motorkraft zu beschleunigen versuche). Dann hat man wohl die falschen "Freunde"/MItfahrer als das falsche Bike, wenn die keine Rücksicht nehmen und einen auch mal dann anfeuern von oben, dass man bis oben durchhält! Sowas nennt man Training, wenn man nach ner gewissen Zeit von alleine erst ohne Pausen oben ankommt und dann sogar schneller wird!
Wie scylla schon schrieb: Wenn gesundheitliche Probleme ausgeglichen werden und der SPort sonst nicht möglich ist, akzeptier ich pedelecs, aber nur um seine "Leistung" zu steigern - definitives NEIN!


----------



## Bea5 (10. Juli 2014)

ich fahre zwar auch langsam bergauf aus eigener Kraft, empfinde E-Bikes aber vollkommen in Ordnung, für den, der es möchte.

Leben und Leben lassen

Strampeln muss man auch beim E-Bike, Fahren können muss man aber auch...es geht nicht von alleine ums Eck.

was sagt der E-Bike Fahrer....Ebiken ist wie MTB nur besser 

Ich fahre desöfteren mit Ebikern....ich schiebe keinen Hals oder Frust....wir haben Spaß beim Fahren...und das zählt.


----------



## Liebesmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Bea5 schrieb:


> Ich fahre desöfteren mit Ebikern....ich schiebe keinen Hals oder Frust....wir haben Spaß beim Fahren...und das zählt.



Sehr schön gesagt und absolut wahre Worte....

Ich verurteile hier niemanden egal welches Bike jeder fährt oder sonstiges... Von mir aus kann jemand mit dem Bobbycar im Trail fahren.... Jedem das seine .... Hauptsache Mann/Frau hat Spaß..... 

Es wird doch auch niemand verurteilt ob nun jemand nur 1 Treppe fährt oder 20 hintereinander.... Hauptsache man hat Spaß ob mit 1 oder 20 Treppen...


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> Sorry, das ist totaler Quatsch, das mein Bike schwerfällig ist und leider habt Ihr/Du keine Ahnung. Da ich schwieriges Gelände fahre und kann dieses bestens beurteilen.



Sorry, aber zufällig kenne ich die @lucie und kann beurteilen, dass sie das beurteilen kann und Ahnung hat 
Und ich würde ihr zustimmen: ein 20kg Bike durch technisch schwieriges Gelände zu bugsieren oder in den Alpen den Berg hoch zu schleppen macht (mir) keinen Spaß. Rein vom Gewicht her, die Geometrie von deiner Haimaus kann ich nicht beurteilen. Der Motor hilft bergab in anspruchsvollem Gelände ja auch nix. Aber wahrscheinlich bin ich einfach zu schwach dafür, deswegen will ich ja auch keinen Motor an meinem Rad... ich muss schließlich noch trainieren 

Jeder das ihre... wie Bea5 schon sagt: Hauptsache es macht Spaß. Trotz meiner sarkastischen Ausschweifungen (tut mir echt leid, ich kann mir grad nicht helfen) wünsch ich dir nette Touren-Gesellschaft. Ich wohn leider nicht im Hunsrück, sonst würd ich mal mitfahren (ernsthaft).


----------



## Liebesmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Ich habe auch nicht gemeint, das @lucie keine Ahnung hat vom Biken, aber nicht von meinem Bike und wie es sich bergrunter verhält. Kann sich jeder davon überzeugen auf einer Tour...

Wäre aber echt gut, wenn hier hier nicht zu viel sarkastische Äußerungen fallen. Ich tue dies auch nicht und hat auch eigentlich nix mit dem Threadthema zu tun....

Und trainieren muss ich genauso wie jeder andere Biker auch....

@Skylla wo wohnst Du denn? Vielleicht lässt es sich doch mal realisieren


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht gemeint, das @lucie keine Ahnung hat vom Biken, aber nicht von meinem Bike und wie es sich bergrunter verhält. Kann sich jeder davon überzeugen auf einer Tour...
> 
> Wäre aber echt gut, wenn hier hier nicht zu viel sarkastische Äußerungen fallen. Ich tue dies auch nicht und hat auch eigentlich nix mit dem Threadthema zu tun....
> 
> ...



Du hast recht, und tut mir leid, dass wir deinen Thread etwas "gekapert" haben. Man sollte niemanden nach seinem Rad beurteilen, wenn man ihn/sie nicht kennt 

Odenwald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Liebesmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Der Odenwald ist ja nicht weit Weg für mich. Im Odenwald gibts doch auch schöne Trails,oder???

Lässt sich doch bestimmt mal eine Tour planen????


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> Der Odenwald ist ja nicht weit Weg für mich. Im Odenwald gibts doch auch schöne Trails,oder???
> 
> Lässt sich doch bestimmt mal eine Tour planen????



Bist herzlich eingeladen, wenn du mal vorbei schauen willst


----------



## Liebesmaus (10. Juli 2014)

Echt, cool!!!!

War bis jetzt immer nur rund um Heidelberg, am weißen Stein usw. unterwegs.

Ich komme gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück!  Vielleicht mal im August einen Tag ausgucken...wo jeder Zeit hat???

Bringe mein Foto mit für coole Trailbilder....ist mein zweites Hobby.


----------



## scylla (10. Juli 2014)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> Echt, cool!!!!
> 
> War bis jetzt immer nur rund um Heidelberg, am weißen Stein usw. unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Ich könnte nördl. Odenwald an der Bergstraße anbieten. Da gibt's auch ein paar nette Trails. 
Juli würd mir ehrlich gesagt besser passen, August sind bei uns erst mal Alpen angesagt.
Fotoknipsen ist immer gut, mach ich auch gern (leider recht talentfrei)


----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2014)

Ich sag ja auch, jeder soll am Ende fahren, was er mag. Um die Vorurteile zu zerstreuen, kannst Du dich ja gern beim Ladies-Treffen 2014 in Jena anmelden. Ist für Dich zwar bissl weit weg, aber es kommen viele schon seit einigen Jahren gern und nehmen durchaus auch 400-500km Fahrweg dafür in Kauf.

Hier der Link für die Teilnehmerliste und den dazugehörigen Fred:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladiestreffen-2014.688853/page-2#post-12030235

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ladiestreffen-2014.688853/

Für mehr Informationen mußt Du dich einfach einmal ein wenig durch den Fred wühlen bzw. eine PN an Contesssa senden, die das diesjährige Treffen dort organisiert.


----------



## Liebesmaus (11. Juli 2014)

Danke für den Tipp. Ich schaue mal, ob das vielleicht klappt terminlich.

Seit ja doch echt nett.


----------



## Martina H. (11. Juli 2014)

Natürlich sind wir nett - auch wenn es anfänglich nicht so rüberkam 

Bist halt die Erste mit einem Pedelec - und die Meinungen dazu gehen eben weit auseinander.

Ich selbst bin zwar auch eher lucie's und scylla's Meinung: solange frau gesund ist soll sie strampeln  , kann aber auch durchaus akzeptieren, wenn jmd. das nicht möchte. Für mich gehört anstrengen, schwitzen,(fluchen) dazu und ich bin stolz wie Oskar, wenn ich aus eigener Kraft im Trail oben ankomme - runter ist dann wieder was anderes und hat nichts mit Motor zu tun 

Was wichtig ist:  Hauptsache es macht Spass!

In diesem Sinne  - vielleicht sieht man sich ja mal...


----------



## Bettina (11. Juli 2014)

Ich wäre gespannt das Bike mal auf dem Trail zu sehen!  Vielleicht bekäme ich so ja wieder Begleitung beim Fahren. 
Ich weiß halt, daß nicht jeder/jede den Biß hat sich zu quälen nur um so einen Berg rauf zu kommen. Von daher kann so ein Hilfsmittel ja helfen 
Also vielleicht sehen wir uns in Jena.


----------



## murmel04 (11. Juli 2014)

Natürlich sind wir nett. 

Evtl war einer deiner Kommemtare einfach ein wenig wiedersprüchlich ?!

Wie gesagt ich komme Berge meist nur langsam hoch, manche auch gar nicht, ärgern tut es mich manchmal schon, andererseits ist es so, gegenüber vielen hier hab ich einfach ein paar viele Jahre weniger Mtb Erfahrung .
Da ist es wie im Job, jahrelange Erfahrung eines Kollegen holt man nicht auf, egal wie sehr man sich anstrengt, einen Vorteil mehr an wissen wird er immer haben .

Genauso ist es hier, selbst mit einem Personaltrainer für kondi und Technik kann ich zig jahre Erfahrung nie aufholen.
Noch ist mein Ehrgeiz so groß es ohne Hilfe zu schaffen und ich mag auch meinen Fox viel zu sehr .
Obwohl so manchmal kommt bergauf schon der Gedanke , so eine kleine Hilfe wäre jetzt was.

Müssen die anderen oben halt warten oder langsamer fahren


----------



## Liebesmaus (11. Juli 2014)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich wäre gespannt das Bike mal auf dem Trail zu sehen!  Vielleicht bekäme ich so ja wieder Begleitung beim Fahren.
> Ich weiß halt, daß nicht jeder/jede den Biß hat sich zu quälen nur um so einen Berg rauf zu kommen. Von daher kann so ein Hilfsmittel ja helfen
> Also vielleicht sehen wir uns in Jena.



Ich habe schon den Biss mit zu quälen...Aber vielleicht mal ausprobieren auf der Tour. Das Gefühl dieses Bikes ist echt schwer zu beschreiben... und das Bike ist ein Bike mit der Notwendigkeit zu strampeln.

Ich würde Dich gerne begleiten im Trail.
Im Trail fühlt es sich so richtig wohl, erst recht bergrunter.

Kann ja schon verstehen, das da Frau sehr skeptisch ist... war ich bis letztes Jahr auch. Ganz ehrlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lucie (11. Juli 2014)

Bergab kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass es wegen des Gewichts recht satt auf dem Trail liegt. Ansonsten kann ich es mir schwer vorstellen, mit diesem Bike einen Bunnyhop hinzuzaubern oder bei Spitzkehren umzusetzen, lasse mich aber gern in Jena überzeugen.


----------



## murmel04 (11. Juli 2014)

Na dann wäre mein bergaufproblem in Jena ja gelöst, ich häng mich einfach hinten an


----------



## Lenka K. (11. Juli 2014)

Jetzt haben sich alle wieder lieb ... trotzdem:

Etweder ich hab' Biss oder ich kauf' mir ein (Motor)Rad. Dass mein Biss vieleicht nur für kleinere Berge ausreicht, ist doch nicht schlimm!

Ich glaub' das ganze würde ein bisschen ehrlicher rüberkommen, wenn da nicht stock und steiff behauptet worden wäre, das Radl wäre wie alle normalen Bikes auch und frau müsste sich (genauso) anstrengen. Ist halt nicht der Fall.

Wenn ich mich mit dem Clipstick eine Klettertour hochmogele, hab' ich die genauso wenig geklettert wie den Berg, den ich mit Motorunterstützung "bezwungen" hab. Auch wenn ich mich dabei an den Armen hochziehen muss.

Jede kann fahren, was sie will, aber für mich hat Pedelecken eher wenig mit ehrlichem Ausdauersport zu tun.

Lenka K.


----------



## Whippy (11. Juli 2014)

Die Aussage unterstreich ich!


----------



## Bettina (11. Juli 2014)

Was hat das mit Ehrlichkeit zu tun? Der Motor ist ja nicht im Sattelrohr o.ä. versteckt und gedopt ist sie auch nicht. 
Vielleicht müssen wir uns dran gewöhnen, daß manche eine Unterstützung will/braucht/benutzt.
Und zum Thema Trail fahren, ich kann kein Hinterrad versetzen und ob das Vorderrad zur rechten Zeit hochkommt ist auch nicht sicher.  Liegt aber sicher nicht am Bike, aber trotzdem bezeichne ich mich als "MTBikerin" oder so.


----------



## Liebesmaus (12. Juli 2014)

Hi Mädels,

so wie ich verstanden bzw. gelesen habe wird die Mädels-Tour Jena von @Contessa organisiert? Stimmt das????

Terminlich würde das bei mir passen.

Habe die Frage schon per Nachricht an Sie gestellt, ob da noch ein Plätzchen frei wäre??? Hoffentlich habe ich die richtige angeschrieben???

Eine kurze Rückinfo wäre super...


----------



## Liebesmaus (12. Juli 2014)

murmel04 schrieb:


> Natürlich sind wir nett.
> 
> Evtl war einer deiner Kommemtare einfach ein wenig wiedersprüchlich ?!



Eigentlich meinte ich das nicht widersprüchlich. Ist halt mein Empfinden, da ich auch normale Bikses vorher gefahren bin. Sorry, wenn das hier falsch rüber kam.


----------



## 4mate (12. Juli 2014)

Liebesmaus schrieb:


> @Contessa







*contesssa*


----------



## Liebesmaus (12. Juli 2014)

Danke für die Info.

Habe nochmal Nachricht an die richtige @contesssa geschickt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

